# <insert journal name here>



## mattrage (Mar 30, 2011)

test E/anavar tabs/T3

this isnt my first aas usage.. but first time ive stacked 2.. and ive never tried the T3 before..  im looking to lean out on this cycle..  

diet and routine are on point.. pct will be nolva/clomid mix

thank you for any help


----------



## boss (Mar 30, 2011)

i hope you know t3 can ruin your thyroid for life... you might not want to mess with that. what have you run before?


----------



## mattrage (Mar 30, 2011)

to be honest.. the T3 was on sale so i picked it up with very little research.. i plan to do much more research before actually using it..   ive read several mixed opinions on the T3 so im still undecided on actually using it or not..

ive run one sus 250 cycle and a few different ph/ds cycles..


----------



## blazer (Mar 31, 2011)

Test at 500mg EW, var at 80mg ED.
I'd not bother messing around with thryoid meds unless your cutting for a show.
If you set on using them then just keep it to 25mcg ED.


----------



## BigBird (Mar 31, 2011)

Test around 400-600mg EW.  Var at 60-70mg ED.  Make sure diet is on point and train with intensity as if a gun is pointed at your head.  Your BF should already be on the low side however if you expect to maximize the effects of an aas cutting cycle.

I have always steered clear of thyroid meds.


----------



## mattrage (Mar 31, 2011)

thanks guys..  sounds like i better steer clear of the T3..  i for sure dont want to mess up my thyroid for life..  

as far as diet goes.. ive been on about 2000 cals a day.. 
250g-pro
130g-carb
40g-fat

i plan to bump it up a little during my cycle just not sure how much yet..


----------



## rocco0218 (Mar 31, 2011)

*doses*

If you decide to use t3, make sure you dont take longer than 2 weeks at a time!! Two weeks on two weeks off! Maximum twice and you will be fine. Keep dosage low. Start with 25mcg...good luck!


----------



## XYZ (Mar 31, 2011)

boss said:


> i hope you know t3 can ruin your thyroid for life... you might not want to mess with that. what have you run before?


 

This is 100% not true.  Please tell me where this information came from?


----------



## XYZ (Mar 31, 2011)

blazer said:


> Test at 500mg EW, var at 80mg ED.
> I'd not bother messing around with thryoid meds unless your cutting for a show.
> If you set on using them then just keep it to 25mcg ED.


 
25mcgs is a standard replacement dose, why would you even use it in that case?


----------



## XYZ (Mar 31, 2011)

mattrage said:


> test E/anavar tabs/T3
> 
> this isnt my first aas usage.. but first time ive stacked 2.. and ive never tried the T3 before.. im looking to lean out on this cycle..
> 
> ...


 
Can you please lay this out in detail?  I have a feeling that it needs a little tweaking.  How old are you anyhow?


----------



## XYZ (Mar 31, 2011)

rocco0218 said:


> If you decide to use t3, make sure you dont take longer than 2 weeks at a time!! Two weeks on two weeks off! Maximum twice and you will be fine. Keep dosage low. Start with 25mcg...good luck!


 

This is also 100% not true.  Can you tell me where this information came from?


----------



## XYZ (Mar 31, 2011)

mattrage said:


> thanks guys.. sounds like i better steer clear of the T3.. i for sure dont want to mess up my thyroid for life..
> 
> as far as diet goes.. ive been on about 2000 cals a day..
> 250g-pro
> ...


 
So you're on 2000 calories a day now and you plan on cutting on how many calories?


----------



## Built (Mar 31, 2011)

boss said:


> i hope you know t3 can ruin your thyroid for life... you might not want to mess with that. what have you run before?


No. 



CT said:


> This is 100% not true.  Please tell me where this information came from?


^That.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks to Heavyiron for this information.

*Cytomel*

*(liothyronine sodium)*

Cytomel is a synthetic T3 hormone. As you may already know, most natural T3 is not produced directly by your thyroid gland, but rather is converted from the T4 thyroid hormone. (8)

*Cytomel T3 Weight Loss*

Natural T3 is a regulator of the oxidative metabolism of energy producing substrates (food or stored substrates like fat, muscle, and glycogen) by the mitochondria. The mitochondria, as you will recall from your high school biology class, are usually referred to as the "cell´s powerhouses" because they produce ATP. Taking Cytomel (supplemental T3) greatly increases the uptake of nutrients into the mitochondria and also their oxidation rate (i.e. the rate at which they are burned for energy), by increasing the activities of the enzymes involved in the oxidative metabolic pathway. Everything is working harder, in other words, and more fuel is needed to supplement this increased work rate. Therefore, as you can guess, taking supplemental Cytomel will increase your body´s energy demands. And if you are in a hypocaloric state, you will begin burning even fatter primarily due to an increase in ATP. This increased ATP causes an increase in overall metabolic activity. (8)(9)This is exactly what we want, and is why we would be taking thyroid hormones like Cytomel in the first place. If you aren´t taking anabolic steroids with your Cytomel, however, your body may start to eat away muscle to provide energy for you to function. Remember mitochondria/ATP aren´t very picky, but they are very efficient. What I mean by this is that they will use whatever is on hand to generate energy for your body to continue functioning, fat, protein, glucose; it doesn´t matter to ATP, as long as there´s something to give them energy. Taking this drug will increase their need to find something to burn to create this energy. Ergo, if we aren´t taking anabolic steroids while taking our T3, we may lose too much muscle, especially while dieting. 

Thus we can see that there are many advantages to using Cytomel to optimize our metabolic rate. It will also increase your body´s ability to synthesize protein, but from what I´ve seen personally, it acts as a catabolic when it isn´t administered with anabolic steroids. It is often the last thing added into a precontest diet, as it has a reputation for getting rid of the last few percentages of bodyfat& the "sticky fat" as it´s called in bodybuilding, the fat that just doesn´t want to leave you in the last few weeks of dieting. I think this is a poor use for this drug, and that it should be the first thing added into a diet to lose fat, as it will optimize your metabolic rate, which should be done at the outset of a diet, not after the calorie restriction has diminished your thyroid output and you are adding it in simply to replace what was lost.

*Cytomel Side Effects*

Unfortunately, in all of the studies I´ve seen, T3 also increased growth hormone production. (5)(6) As we all know, GH is also a strongly lipolytic compound, and this is another mechanism by which T3 may exert its effects, although I suspect this would only be a small percentage of its overall effects. This being the case, it has always been somewhat problematic to me to note that when GH and T3 are used together, the increased nitrogen retention normally found with GH use is negated. (7). If you were only using T3 and GH this may be a problem, but as I´ve already stated, you are going to need some anabolic agents if you are using T3. And as you have read previously, I recommend the veritable anabolic/lipolytic orgy of Insulin, T3, Anabolic Steroids, GH, and insulin, for 100% maximum results in minimal time.

On the brighter side, and of special note to dieters, administration of T3 has been shown to upregulate the beta 2 receptors in fat tissue. As you know clenbuterol and similar compounds downregulate this receptor, so using T3 with your clen will help stave off or reverse this downregulation. (1)(2)(3)(4). I would still recommend taking your benadryl every third week, though.

*Going off cytomel*

Finally, I would like to address the issue of recovery of your natural thyroid function after you stop taking cytomel. The horror stories of people on permanent thyroid replacement just aren´t true. I remember a few years ago, the rumor was circulating that the current Ms.Fitness had permanently shut off her thyroid gland, and was now fat and on thyroid hormone permanently. This is just another horror story based in nothing but conjecture and rumor, the studies I´ve looked at have shown people recovering their thyroid hormone relatively quickly (within months, at most) after going off of several YEARS (!) of thyroid replacement therapy (10)(11). I speculate that you can optimize your metabolic rate with Cytomel for 9-10 months a year, and just normalize yourself for 2-3 months (perhaps the winter, when you are mostly covered up), and then go right back on. Some people in the studies I read were on T3 for 30 years and recovered their natural thyroid function within short order. I think we can safely spend an athletic career using Cytomel 9-10 months out of the year, and just taking those few months off to normalize ourselves. Is this aggressive? Yes. Is this unsafe? NO.

*References:* 

1. Catecholamines inhibit Ca(2+)-dependent proteolysis in rat skeletal muscle through beta(2)-adrenoceptors and cAMP. Navegantes LC, Resano NM, Migliorini RH, Kettelhut IC Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab 2001 Sep;281(3):E449-54 

2. Regulation of human adipocyte gene expression by thyroid hormone J Clin Endocrinol Metab 2002 Feb;87(2):630-4 Viguerie N, Millet L, Avizou S, Vidal H, Larrouy D, Langin D. 

3. Alpha 2- and beta-adrenergic receptor binding and action in gluteal adipocytes from patients with hypothyroidism and hyperthyroidism Metabolism 1987 Nov;36(11):1031-9 Richelsen B, Sorensen NS 

4. Regulation of beta 1- and beta 3-adrenergic agonist-stimulated lipolytic response in hyperthyroid and hypothyroid rat white adipocytes Br J Pharmacol 2000 Feb;129(3):448-56. Germack R, Starzec A, Perret GY 

5. Role of thyroid hormone in the control of growth hormone gene expression Braz J Med Biol Res 1994 May;27(5):1269-72. Volpato CB, Nunes MT. 

6. Low-dose T(3) improves the bed rest model of simulated weightlessness in men and women. Am J Physiol 1999 Aug;277(2 Pt 1):E370-9 Lovejoy JC, Smith SR, Zachwieja JJ, Bray GA, Windhauser MM, Wickersham PJ, Veldhuis JD, Tulley R, de la Bretonne JA. 

7. Effects of long-term growth hormone (GH) and triiodothyronine (T3) administration on functional hepatic nitrogen clearance in normal man. Wolthers T, Grofte T, Moller N, Vilstrup H, Jorgensen. J Hepatol 1996 Mar;24(3):313-9 

8. Human Anatomy and Physiology, 6th Edition. John w. Hole jr. 

9. Physicians Desk Reference 

10. Recovery of pituitary thyrotropic function after withdrawal of prolonged thyroid-suppression therapy. N Engl J Med 1975 Oct 2;293(14):681-4 Vagenakis AG, Braverman LE, Azizi F, Portinay GI, Ingbar SH. 

11. Patterns off recovery of the hypothalamic-pituitary-thyroid axis in patients taken of chronic thyroid therapy. J Clin Endocrinol Metab 1975 Jul;41(1):70-80 Krugman LG, Hershman JM, Chopra IJ, Levine GA, Pekary E, Geffner DL, Chua Teco GN


----------



## BigBird (Mar 31, 2011)

2000 calories is way too low IMO.  I'm cutting right now with daily caloric intake close to 4K.  I would lose a lot of LBM on an intake of only 2K.


----------



## mattrage (Mar 31, 2011)

wow.. thread blew up while i was at lunch..  thanks again for all the help..
as for some of the questions..

age 36. i lift weights 6 days a week and train MMA 4 nights a week.. 
my diet was designed by Robert Hatch at The Body Sindicate.  

diet has always been a very hard thing for me.. as a long time fatty i got real used to eating whatever.. whenever.. when i started lifting i was 245 at 33%bf 
im now 225 at 19% body fat was measured using electronic hand held reader so im sure it isnt 100% correct.. but i used it for both measurments so the change in bf should be correct..

as far as the amount of cals i will be taking on cycle.. im not 100% sure yet.. again diet is a weak spot for me so i figured on bumping up to 2500-3000 clean cals and see how that worked then make adjustments as needed during the cycle..

the info on the T3 is very interesting it doesnt seem near as scary now.. but i still need to do a little more research before i commit to it..

thanks again for all the help


----------



## XYZ (Mar 31, 2011)

mattrage said:


> wow.. thread blew up while i was at lunch.. thanks again for all the help..
> as for some of the questions..
> 
> age 36. i lift weights 6 days a week and train MMA 4 nights a week..
> ...


 

A couple of things.....

1. List exactly what you eat and at what times. This is information that will help more than anything else.

2. You need to get leaner before you cycle. You're going to have E2 issues carrying that much BF.

3. You could still use the T3 before starting a cycle but you really need to post up your diet before anything else, it is the most imporant aspect to everything you're trying to do.

4.  Post up your training routine as well, 6 days a week is overkill.


----------



## Built (Mar 31, 2011)

IMO fatties do very well with supplemental T3 while on a cycle; for the enhanced partitioning. No more than 25mcg, and you may find you prefer it broken in half or quarters and trickled in through the day.

^ Plus what he said.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 31, 2011)

Built said:


> IMO fatties do very well with supplemental T3 while on a cycle; for the enhanced partitioning. No more than 25mcg, and you may find you prefer it broken in half or quarters and trickled in through the day.
> 
> ^ Plus what he said.


 

25mcgs is a standard replacement dose, unless he's going to use more than that there is really no reason to use it at all, unless he already has an underlying issue that was not disclosed.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 31, 2011)

mattrage said:


> thanks guys..  sounds like i better steer clear of the T3..  i for sure dont want to mess up my thyroid for life..
> 
> as far as diet goes.. ive been on about 2000 cals a day..
> 250g-pro
> ...



Change that amount of fat and carbs, I would look more for dropping carbs down and keep fat up, hormone optomization and a myriad of other reasons make that a better plan than just a really low cal diet full of carbs.  I bet at 2400 cals with your fat and carb macro switched (or whatever the difference adds to), you will make better progress.


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 31, 2011)

mattrage said:


> test E/anavar tabs/T3
> 
> this isnt my first aas usage.. but first time ive stacked 2.. and ive never tried the T3 before.. im looking to lean out on this cycle..
> 
> ...


 
Personally... I love T3. I ran it with my Test/Deca/D-Bol cycle and put on 11-12 pounds while losing BF. I ran it for 13 weeks at 50-75mcg/ED.

Listen to CT & Built. They know what they are talking about.


----------



## Built (Mar 31, 2011)

CT said:


> 25mcgs is a standard replacement dose, unless he's going to use more than that there is really no reason to use it at all, unless he already has an underlying issue that was not disclosed.



I respectfully disagree. I am on thyroid replacement and I assure you, 25mcg is nowhere near my replacement dose. If anything, I would recommend taking LESS than 25mcg during a bulk, then fiddle with the dose until it feels right. Talk to Juggenaut if you want to hear what can happen if you go too high too fast.



oufinny said:


> Change that amount of fat and carbs, I would look more for dropping carbs down and keep fat up, hormone optomization and a myriad of other reasons make that a better plan than just a really low cal diet full of carbs.  I bet at 2400 cals with your fat and carb macro switched (or whatever the difference adds to), you will make better progress.



Plus it'll be more comfortable, while settling down alpha 2 adrenoceptors - although partitioning IS enhanced greatly while on cycle, and of course by T3.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 31, 2011)

Built said:


> I respectfully disagree. I am on thyroid replacement and I assure you, 25mcg is nowhere near my replacement dose. If anything, I would recommend taking LESS than 25mcg during a bulk, then fiddle with the dose until it feels right. Talk to Juggenaut if you want to hear what can happen if you go too high too fast.


 
That's fine if you disagree but I know people who are on thyroid replacement therapy and I had one of them ask their Dr's. what a replacment dose was......he said 25mcgs, and both are taking 25mcgs.  After having labs done BOTH of them were in "normal" range.

Like you said 25mcgs isn't YOUR replacement dose, that doesn't mean it's not the standard protocol for most in the US.

I didn't say anything about going too high too fast and the original poster is looking to "lean out" not bulk as you suggest, so that's kind of irrelevant for this thread.


----------



## mattrage (Mar 31, 2011)

the routine i pulled from the feb issue of M&F..

monday is heavy chest/tri/shoulders/traps.. 
bench 3x8
rev grip bench 3x10
db incline press 3x10
smith over head press 3x10
db oh press 3x10
smith machine upright row 3x10
bb shrug 3x8
db shrug 3x10
close grip bench 3x8
pushdowns 3x10
dips 2x10

tuesday light back/biceps/forearms
straight arm lat pulls SS wide grip lat pulls 3x15
bb bent over rows 3x15
ez bar preacher curl SS ez curl 4x15
bb wrist curl SS reverse grip wrist curl 3x15

weds heavy legs/calves/abs
squat 3x8
leg press 3x10
leg ext 3x10
romanian dead lift 3x8
standing calf raise 3x8
seated calf raise 3x10
weighted decline sit up 3x10
plank 3x60sec

thurs light chest/shoulders/traps/tris
db flye SS db press 3x15
low pulley cable X 3x12
db lat raise SS db oh press 3x15
db bent over lat raise 3x12
smith behind back shrug SS smith shrugs 3x15
lying tri ext SS cc bench 4x15

friday  heavy back/bi/forearms
pull ups 3x8
one arm db row 3x10
rev grip lat pull down 3x10
bb curl 3x8
db concentration curl 3x10
db hammer curl 2x10
bb behind back wrist curl 3x10

sat light legs/calves/abs
leg ext SS db lunge 3x15
smith front squat 3x12
smith squat 3xfailure
lying leg curl SS db roman dead lift 3x15
leg press calf raise SS standing calf raise (body weight) 3xfailure
hanging leg raise SS twisting crunch 3xfailure

heavy days are 2min rest between sets.. light days 1min..

Diet..
breakfast: 
2 cups egg whites/1 cup oats

snack:
protien shake- 12oz egg whites/2 scoops dymatize iso whey/2 packets sugar free instant oats

lunch:
8oz lean meat/1 cup green beans/1 cup brown rice

snack: 
4oz beef jerkey OR 12 raw almonds

dinner:
10oz lean meat/1 cup green beans

i work at the railroad so i cant keep on a perfect sched with my meals but generally its breakfast at 7am  shake at 9am  lunch at 11-12pm  snack 1-2pm and dinner around 5pm.


----------



## Built (Mar 31, 2011)

CT said:


> That's fine if you disagree but I know people who are on thyroid replacement therapy and I had one of them ask their Dr's. what a replacment dose was......he said 25mcgs, and both are taking 25mcgs.  After having labs done BOTH of them were in "normal" range.
> 
> Like you said 25mcgs isn't YOUR replacement dose, that doesn't mean it's not the standard protocol for most in the US.
> 
> I didn't say anything about going too high too fast and the original poster is looking to "lean out" not bulk as you suggest, so that's kind of irrelevant for this thread.




For cutting, absolutely - and I understand there's a cycling protocol for that. 

*Regarding doctors and the way they usually dose thyroid, let me remind you how they usually dose male HRT.* Ask most doctors, and they'll go by the PDR recommendation: 200 mg testosterone IM every 2 weeks (yep, one 200mg shot every two weeks, for enanthate or cyp. That'll work well, hey?)
*"For replacement therapy in the hypogonadal male, 200 mg should be administered intramuscularly every two weeks."*
*MAXIMUM DOSE
400 mg per month.*
(You can read the product monograph for cyp here: monograph)

Believe it or not, thyroid replacement is usually done with even LESS responsibility. I'll spare you the soap box, but there are entire support fora dedicated to the (largely female) population of hypothyroid individuals trying to find appropriate care. It is so bad out there, that many give up and self-medicate, just like what we see in the male HRT population. 

I'm not a very big person, and I take 100 mcg synthroid, 15mcg cytomel, and 90mg desiccated thyroid for my thyroid HRT. 

T4 has about 1/4 the activity of T3.
Desiccated (natural) thyroid has a blend of T4, T3, T2, calcitonin and whatever else was in the pig's thyroid. One grain = 60mg for this drug; this dose contains 38mcg T4 and 9mcg T3. I take 90mg, which works out to something close to 30mcg T3.

100mcg synthroid is roughly equivalent to 25mcg T3. Add that to the 30 that comes from the 90mg desiccated and the 15mcg T3 I take as cytomel and my daily dose works out to about the equivalent of 70mgc T3 - and even on that, I have to watch my diet like a hawk or I gain too much weight. If I took it all at once, I'd have heart palpatations but if I took a smaller dose, I'd fall asleep by 2 in the afternoon every day. 

CT, can we agree that thyroid is a very complicated drug to use? Its effects seem even more variable among individuals than are those of androgens. I like what thyroid can do, but I've learned through personal experience to respect it, if you know what I mean. 

I now return you all to your regularly scheduled cycle question. Sorry for the partial threadjack - I'm very glad CT objected to the notion of permanent thyroid shutdown and that opened up a whole other can of worms. lol


----------



## Built (Mar 31, 2011)

mattrage, how many calories do you maintain on? Are you losing on your current diet? How do you feel - comfortable, or do you get hungry through the day? When do you find your appetite is the best and the worst controlled?


----------



## ROID (Mar 31, 2011)

sara takes 75mcg t3 daily plus t4 at night. 

Hard to find a good doctor that understands thyroid issues. Doctors would put her on thyroid meds then take her off repeatedly. 

 We took matters in our own hands. She will be getting blood work next couple of weeks. I think 75mcg t3 is excessive but no way to know for sure without data.  Either way, she will be on t3/t4 for life.

For a male with normal thyroid function I think diet and training adjustments are better options than taking t3. I have never had to worry about losing body fat so i've never taken t3, just from reading I get this opinion..


----------



## mattrage (Mar 31, 2011)

Built said:


> mattrage, how many calories do you maintain on? Are you losing on your current diet? How do you feel - comfortable, or do you get hungry through the day? When do you find your appetite is the best and the worst controlled?


 
before i started this diet i never managed my cals..  but the calculator i used online said 3750 was my mat cals...

im never really comfortable.. but only really hungry after about 6pm  the real problem i have is it seems after a few days of being really good i have terrible cravings for carbs..  not sweets perse but bread or chips something like that.. 

the main problem ive been having on this diet is after a few days i am very run down and sluggish and very little energy in the gym


----------



## Built (Mar 31, 2011)

No kidding. Egg whites all day, very little fat, multiple small meals - I can't think of a more miserable diet for cutting. I couldn't do it, not that way. 

If you'd be willing to use a program like fitday to track and manage your eats, I offer my help to you as a former fatty who doesn't like to feel hungry all the time. 

You want the help, go to fitday and enter what you eat. Report back with your calories, and grams protein, carb and fat and I'll help you set something up that's more comfortable. Drop me a PM if you don't want it in this already derailed thread.


----------



## slow-90lx (Mar 31, 2011)

Subb'd

With your diet Matt, I would be starving.


----------



## mattrage (Mar 31, 2011)

slow-90lx said:


> Subb'd
> 
> With your diet Matt, I would be starving.


 i am


----------



## Built (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm half your size and I'D be starving. mattrage, you want me to move this thread to a journal or something?


----------



## mattrage (Mar 31, 2011)

Built said:


> I'm half your size and I'D be starving. mattrage, you want me to move this thread to a journal or something?


 
if you feel like it would be more appropriate...


----------



## Built (Mar 31, 2011)

Let me know if you can't re-name it.


----------



## mattrage (Mar 31, 2011)

Built said:


> Let me know if you can't re-name it.


 
it appears i can not... or im not smart enough to do it..lol

does this mean i have to post my workouts and such in here now? lol


----------



## Built (Mar 31, 2011)

No, but you may if you wish.


----------



## mattrage (Mar 31, 2011)

Built said:


> No, but you may if you wish.


 
ok..lol  ive never been very good at logging but i may try it once i get my gear and new diet


----------



## XYZ (Apr 1, 2011)

Built said:


> For cutting, absolutely - and I understand there's a cycling protocol for that.
> 
> *Regarding doctors and the way they usually dose thyroid, let me remind you how they usually dose male HRT.* Ask most doctors, and they'll go by the PDR recommendation: 200 mg testosterone IM every 2 weeks (yep, one 200mg shot every two weeks, for enanthate or cyp. That'll work well, hey?)
> *"For replacement therapy in the hypogonadal male, 200 mg should be administered intramuscularly every two weeks."*
> ...


 
Yes we can, and that should have been pointed out from the beginning.  Like I've stated before, everyone is different.

I also agree with you about TRT Drs., I actually went to TRT 3 years ago and knew all about the half lifes, different esters and everything else, the endo I went to see told me 300mg every month, and that there was only one estered testosterone and they all have the same half lives.......That was the last visit to him ever.  I did finally did find someone who knew WTF was up and have been happy since, but I agree with you that MOST in the field of TRT don't have the slightest clue.


We can disagee Built, it's just because we're both passionate about the lifestyle and all of the things that come along with it.


----------



## Built (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you CT. The only objection I had was your assertion of an appropriate replacement level based on what you were told by a physician. 

That would be like ME telling YOU that 300mg test dosed once a month is replacement level male HRT because of what your former endo told you. 

Thyroid "normal" levels are even harder to ascertain than testosterone "normal" levels - in part, because of what happens to the various hormones involved with replacement. Thyroid replacement is USUALLY T4 (Synthroid), which is then expected to deiodinate peripherally into T3. T3 requires no such conversion, and its effect is fast. One single dose of 25mcg daily might be the highest dose most people can tolerate all at once, but nowhere near what it needs to be to achieve euthyoroid status. T3 needs to be multi-dosed; most physicians prefer to dose their patients as infrequenctly as possible (case in point, your former TRT doctor wanting to dose you with 300mg test in one monthly shot) because they feel it enhances compliance. Hubby's on 600mg testosterone per month. He pins 75mg twice a week, and at that dose and pinning frequency he's replaced to the top end of normal, but that wouldn't have happened on one big shot a month, right? Same thing.


----------

